# R.I.P Scott LeDoux "The Fighting Frenchman"



## phlaw (Aug 11, 2011)

MINNEAPOLIS -- KARE 11 has learned that retired boxer and politician,  Scott LeDoux, has lost his battle with ALS or Lou Gehrig's Disease.
 A LeDoux spokesperson said : "It breaks my heart to share the sad  news that Scott passed at 3:29 pm today. Thank you all for every prayer  and every thought you have given to him during his battle."
 LeDoux began his professional Heavyweight boxing career in 1974. 
 LeDoux fought the likes of  Ken Norton, Leon Spinks, George Foreman, and Larry Holmes. 
 LeDoux's final bout in 1983 was a technical knockout loss to Frank Bruno. 
 LeDoux retired with a record of 33-13-4 (21 knockouts). 
 LeDoux was elected to the Anoka County, Minnesota Board of County Commissioners and reelected in 2008.
 LeDoux also served as the boxing commissioner for Minnesota's Boxing  Commission and Executive Director of the Minnesota Combative Sports  Commission.
 LeDoux was 62.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 11, 2011)

Rip


----------



## stickarts (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------

